# Tyco 4-Lane Racing Set, #6693



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

I just picked up this set for a song, $20. to be exact.

Is there any way to find out different layouts other than the 1 it has directions for, not too fond of it...:drunk:

I want 4 lanes on a max. of 4x8, a door size would be more to my liking...:thumbsup:

THANKS!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Car-guy, check out the Layout section in Greg Braun's site listed below. It hase several 4x8 layouts. Most are planned with Tomy track but some can be readily converted to Tyco.

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, iv'e spent a good part of the day checking it out. Problem seems this set is mainly 9" straighta where as everything on his site seems to be 15" straights.

I guess it's a conversion thing, damn.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I believe you can use the 9" straights in place of the 15" straights i.e. 5- 9" straights would equal 3 - 15" straights. This affect your # of power taps mainly. The main problem with Tyco track is trying to find the 6 1/8" and 15" curves Tyco didn't make not to mention to 3" straights.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

sjracer said:


> I believe you can use the 9" straights in place of the 15" straights i.e. 5- 9" straights would equal 3 - 15" straights. This affect your # of power taps mainly. The main problem with Tyco track is trying to find the 6 1/8" and 15" curves Tyco didn't make not to mention to 3" straights.


Tyco didnt make 15" curves or 1/8 6", but you can get 15" curves from a aftermarket maker as well as the 6" ¼ curves. they are pricey though


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Tyco didnt make 15" curves or 1/8 6", but you can get 15" curves from a aftermarket maker as well as the 6" ¼ curves. they are pricey though


Pricey if compared to a major coporation's mass produced products, perhaps. Relative to a guy trying to bring the unobtainable to market with his own resources, not so much. I would really like to see turn aprons in HO like they have in 1:32 and 1:24. But, you don't see me mortgaging my house to risk bringing them to market. I lack the Grande Huevos that Grandcheapskate demonstrated that he has. Mind you that this is all jusy my humble opinion.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Tyco did make 6" curves but they are uber-rare and made of unobtainium.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Tyco did make 6" curves but they are uber-rare and made of unobtainium.


They were only found in the Rare Peruvian Farkleberry 500 set from Service Merchandise in 1975. It came with a cardboard foldup Stuckey's and a Stuckey's 2 oz Pecan Log Roll.

http://stuckeys.com/shop/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=SOS&Category_Code=plr

Sadly, Tyco dropped the use of the track and the Stuckey's tie in.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

1976Cordoba said:


> Tyco did make 6" curves but they are uber-rare and made of unobtainium.


i got about a dozen


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

resinmonger said:


> Pricey if compared to a major coporation's mass produced products, perhaps. Relative to a guy trying to bring the unobtainable to market with his own resources, not so much. I would really like to see turn aprons in HO like they have in 1:32 and 1:24. But, you don't see me mortgaging my house to risk bringing them to market. I lack the Grande Huevos that Grandcheapskate demonstrated that he has. Mind you that this is all jusy my humble opinion.
> 
> :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


Im glad someone did this. I dont own any an probable wont but its nice to see more variety. My next track will be routed


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> I lack the Grande Huevos that Grandcheapskate demonstrated that he has.


 Geez, I had no idea. I thought it was just an itch.

If you need the 6" 1/8 or 15" 1/8, just drop me a PM.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Mattel's making a four lane?


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Mattel's making a four lane?


It's an older set, much older...late 80's or early 90's.


----------



## Vader1976 (Dec 28, 2010)

Car-guy said:


> I just picked up this set for a song, $20. to be exact.
> 
> Is there any way to find out different layouts other than the 1 it has directions for, not too fond of it...:drunk:
> 
> ...


I have this same set and need a copy of the original layout that's on the box. I can't construct the track without them,so could you email me a copy of the instructions me and my 6yr old son would greatly appreciate it.([email protected])


----------

